# FREE Portrait Drawing Course



## Draw_Juice (May 15, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I have a new portrait drawing course that I just launched online at Udemy called Mastering the ART of the Portrait.
I put my heart and soul into developing it. It's very practical and is designed to help you gain mastery of the 
basics and advanced techniques of portraiture so that by the end of the course you will have your own portrait 
masterpiece that you can be proud of. 

To CELEBRATE my launch I want to share it with you SO...

I'M GIVING IT AWAY FOR FREE FOR THE FIRST 200 STUDENTS THAT SIGN UP!! :vs_gift::vs_gift::vs_clap::vs_clap:

DEADLINE: MAY 25, 2019 

Follow this link to get the free course: https://www.udemy.com/master-portrai...DRAWJUICE_FREE

The coupon code is DRAWJUICE_FREE

I hope you enjoy it and please let me know your feedback through the course.

Cheers,
Chris
DM me for questions at [email protected]


----------

